# 2010 Specialized Hotrock Girl's 24" 21-spd MTB



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a 2010 model Specialized Hotrock Girl's 24" 21-spd MTB in gloss purple/pink for my daughter's upcoming birthday. The 2011 model's colour scheme are blah compared to this bike. Any equipment changes from 2010 to 2011???

She measures 57" tall with an inseam of 24"....is this the right size bike for her??? Unfortunately, I want this to be a surprise and it's a special order so I can't get her to try it first. Ass-backwards I know but that's the way it is... ;-)

Lastly, are Specialized bikes worth the price premium...approx CAD$75.00 difference compared to the Kona Hula, Opus Recon/Star or the Trek MT220??

2010









2011


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would say that it probably is worth the premium over the others. And it should fit her...I think that If it were me I would look to get her on a 13" 26" bike at 57" because she will be able to use it for longer but we buy all our kids close big too, so to each their own. If she is not a strong rider already the 24" would be better I think.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

I've read quite a few discussions abut getting oversized bikes but I can't say that I'm entirely convinced...it's question of comfort, control and safety...especially on trails.

So, why is the bike worth the premium?? 

Thanks...appreciate the input!!!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Our 9 year old is pretty tall for her age and rides a Kona Hula which I've compared to other 24" bikes in that range and I can't see a difference. The Grind fork actually works for her weight and the quality is very nice.

Last time I measured her I think she was around 56" and she fits her bike really well.

If the Spec has gripshifters, see how hard they are to twist. Having triggers is why I called around and found a 2009 Hula for our daughter, they're even color-coded and labeled so she knows which does which but has learned them by feel now.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree about the twist shifters, there is no way that my 7 year old could turn them. I ended up buying a used Hot Rock for $125 and throwing another $300 at it to convert to a 1x7 with trigger shifters and drop 4 pounds from it.

If I had to do it over again, I would get the IBEX 440 24" now that they are back in business. It is the best bang for the buck.

http://ibexbikes.com/IBEX_BIKE_SPECS.html?Alpine440K


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

Certainly, a nice bike there from Ibex but unfortunately not an option for me...by the time I get it to Canada with shipping charges, brokerage fees plus tax...it would be in the neighbourhood of $650-700 or so. A nice b-day present indeed!!!! lol


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

BTW, I paid around $290US for the Hula last fall.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

Success!!! I went by a LBS and they ordered a 2010 model Hotrock for me. I looked at a couple of 26" MTB's with a 13" frame and they would have been huge!!! With the seat totally slammed down, she would have been lucky to reach the ground on tippy-toe and the reach would be nearly impossible...not comfortable or safe I think anyhow. I was able to secure a decent discount on the bike, bringing it in line with the Hula and the others. The little punk better like it...and not drop it!!!! lol

I live in Canada...deals like that are difficult to come by...especially in the Maritimes!!!!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Cool deal on getting the price down, plus you got what you originally wanted instead of settling for something else.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

I sent off 5 emails to dealers within 150km range. Two answered....one came in at MSRP of CAD$478 plus tax and the other at CAD$409 plus tax. The Hula and MT220 are available locally at CAD$419 or so. The bike should be here by the end of the week. Plenty of time before her bday.

I might go after the Ibex Alpine this Fall for my other daughter. Just have to line up shipping to a friend across the border anf then import it myself.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

My daughter's bike arrived this morning at the LBS...I'm very pleased with the colours and details...I'll try to convince her to change out the seat...it's a bit over the top in girliness... lol


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

She's a girl, it's her bike, let her keep the seat if she likes.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh c'mon....look at it!!! When she goes riding on the trails, the wildlife will laugh at her....










Nope, it has to go.... ;-)


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

You draw the line at the SEAT??:yikes: :lol: 
















I laugh because I have a 3yo that is PINK EVERYTHING:bluefrown:


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Great looking bike! How long do you have to hide it before it's her birthday?

As for the saddle: I think it goes well with the bike!

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

Gotta wait unti Apr 10th. It's locked up out of the way...so, out of sight...out of mind.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Leave the seat and be happy she likes riding with ya... Besides... When her butt's on the seat, the wildlife can't see it anyway. LOL!
Nice bike, and I'm sure she'll enjoy it.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Better paint it and get those girlie graphics off it then, plus it's got a girlie low top tube, get a boy's frame.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

Couldn't wait until next month...I'm weak. I found a two year old Trek MT 240 locally on Kijiji and bought it yesterday for my younger daughter....so I had to break out the b-day bike for the other kid. They both had a blast riding up & down the street a million times...gotta get used to hand brakes and the gears...that will take some time. But today...back to frigid temps and a bit of snow. I took in the MT 240 to my LBS for tuning and to dress it up a bit for her...the bike is red & white...will look good when done up.


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

SuperJETT said:


> Better paint it and get those girlie graphics off it then, plus it's got a girlie low top tube, get a boy's frame.


Boy's Hotrock has the same frame...looks like it me anyhow...


----------

